# rigs



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get the numbers for some of thr rigs ?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

you can get them on here (pff ) go to searches or google it, or buy a chart map at bait/tackle shop where you fuel up etc. GG


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks and we may have a spot still open for some one if interested


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

verh interested. what date? shoot me a pm
Thanks


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Rigs*

Hey, I have a file that you can open in google earth with all of the rigs in the GOM. Send me a line to [email protected] and I'll e-mail it to you. Before you can open it you have download (It's Free)Google earth to your PC.

Wayne


----------

